# MX 5000 Kubota not moving



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello all. I have this problem last yr, that the engine and every thing working, but it does not have power to run on higher gear, it barely move on 1st gear. I took it to the dealer last yr, they told me they adjust something in the transmission, it work fine for a yr, now it does it again, now I don't have a trailer to move it no more, so I am searching for help, any help I would appreciate. My tractor is a MX5000 Kubota I can up load a picture if needed to zoom in certain part or sections


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

More than likely what was adjusted was the clutch pedal free play. I suspect from your description of the problem that you currently have none. You stated it's happened before, was adjusted, and now it's happened again. Another adjustment might get you going again, but be aware that operating the tractor in this condition takes significant life out of the clutch disc. You may have already gone over the edge on that count. 

Do you have or have access to an owner's manual for the tractor? That should cover the clutch free play adjustment procedure. Checking/making that adjustment should be your next step.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Fedup said:


> More than likely what was adjusted was the clutch pedal free play. I suspect from your description of the problem that you currently have none. You stated it's happened before, was adjusted, and now it's happened again. Another adjustment might get you going again, but be aware that operating the tractor in this condition takes significant life out of the clutch disc. You may have already gone over the edge on that count.
> 
> Do you have or have access to an owner's manual for the tractor? That should cover the clutch free play adjustment procedure. Checking/making that adjustment should be your next step.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

I'll try to search for the manual online, the original one I kept it in the brush hog's tube, but it got stolen with the tractor one, the police has since recovered my tractor but no brush hog


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well if you don't have a manual, the general "rule of thumb" I go by is 1 to 1 1/2 inches of free travel. That applies to MOST dry clutch tractors. By free travel I mean how far can I push the pedal down with two fingertips? I'm just guessing at this point, but yours is probably much less than that, maybe even nonexistent. The adjustment will be a rod connecting the pedal to a lever attached to a shaft going into the clutch housing. The rod is threaded on one end with a clevis and a clevis pin. Threading the clevis on or off the rod changes the free travel adjustment. On your tractor it may be under the floor plate near the pedal, it may be hidden under a panel or cover in the steering column area. You just have to look for it. If the adjustment gets you going again, great. If not, you may be looking at a clutch repair.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Well if you don't have a manual, the general "rule of thumb" I go by is 1 to 1 1/2 inches of free travel. That applies to MOST dry clutch tractors. By free travel I mean how far can I push the pedal down with two fingertips? I'm just guessing at this point, but yours is probably much less than that, maybe even nonexistent. The adjustment will be a rod connecting the pedal to a lever attached to a shaft going into the clutch housing. The rod is threaded on one end with a clevis and a clevis pin. Threading the clevis on or off the rod changes the free travel adjustment. On your tractor it may be under the floor plate near the pedal, it may be hidden under a panel or cover in the steering column area. You just have to look for it. If the adjustment gets you going again, great. If not, you may be looking at a clutch repair.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Whoaaaa, such a kind person you're sir. I'll keep this and follow, will search for it tomorrow. Very much appreciated sir. Happy new yr to you and to the forum


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Frank T said:


> I'll try to search for the manual online, the original one I kept it in the brush hog's tube, but it got stolen with the tractor one, the police has since recovered my tractor but no brush y


Check under the Manuals section of this forum. Scroll down to Kubota and see if there is one for you.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello again, I have adjust the clutch peddal of tension, I get more power, as I noticed mow my RPM is slow moving up, and when shut down the engine, the RPM needle is not going down until few hrs later. Could this be my Transmission/hydraulic filter clog up?


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Ed Williams said:


> Check under the Manuals section of this forum. Scroll down to Kubota and see if there is one for you.


----------



## Frank T (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you for the heads up sir


----------

